# BenQ XL2420T 120hz mit HDMI  ?



## Voodoo2 (21. Dezember 2013)

hallo leute ist möglich mit HDMI 120hz zu haben 
oder mus ich doch auf DVI um stöbseln ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Dezember 2013)

Musst auf DVI wüsste jetzt net das HDMI auch 120Hz wiedergeben kann.
Nen Unterschied sollte es da ja nicht geben.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Dezember 2013)

ok also hdmi kabel umsonst gekauft


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2013)

Prinzipiell ist HDMI ab Version 1.3 schon 120Hz tauglich aber das heißt noch nicht das der XL2420T das auch unterstützt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Dezember 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist HDMI ab Version 1.3 schon 120Hz tauglich aber das heißt noch nicht das der XL2420T das auch unterstützt.


 

habe das hier hifisound eShop   -  INAKUSTIK PREMIUM II HDMI KABEL MIT ETHERNET  

und der monitor hat laut packung 144hz


----------



## haii91 (21. Dezember 2013)

nimm doch das dvi das in der verpackung beigelegt wurde.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Dezember 2013)

haii91 schrieb:


> nimm doch das dvi das in der verpackung beigelegt wurde.


 

das scheint das beste zu sein


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2013)

> habe das hier hifisound eShop * -* INAKUSTIK PREMIUM II HDMI KABEL MIT ETHERNET *
> 
> und der monitor hat laut packung 144hz



Am Kabel sollte es *eigentlich * nicht scheitern.

Ist laut Packung auch der HDMI Eingang explizit 120Hz fähig? Kannst du 120Hz für den Monitor überhaup auswählen? Wenn ja funktioniert das? Wenn ja... Glückwunsch!


----------



## dynastes (21. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, unterstützen aktuelle 120/144 Hz-Displays ihre vollen Bildwiederholraten nur über DVI und Displayport. Es würde mich entsprechend wundern, wenn du deinen XL2420T dazu überreden könntest, dir das gleiche am HDMI-Ausgang zu bieten.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Dezember 2013)

am besten ist es über DVI laufen zu lassen. hast du das BenQ XL2420T mit 120Hz oder die neue mit 144Hz? Benq XL2420T im Test: Jetzt mit 144 Hertz und 1 ms Reaktionszeit


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2013)

> am besten ist es über DVI laufen zu lassen.



Es ist völlig egal. Alles was funktioniert ist gleichwertig. DP 1.2 hat die größten Reserven aber davon hat man auch nichts.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. Dezember 2013)

also habe 144hz über dem mitgeliefertrn DVI kabel schön  aber 

das bild zereist manchmal im windows sind meistens dan streifen sehr viele zu sehen ?
der rechner erholt sich mit strg alf entf auch nicht 
bin jetzt mit dem MSI afterburner wieder von 1.000v auf 1.013v mal hoch (@900mhz=standart takt da habe ich nichts verändert)
der macht sonst bei bf3 und skyrim keinen ärger !? habe das bis jetzt nur im win betrieb
es schaut so aus als würde es mit dem hdmi echt nicht gehen mit den höheren hz zahlen werde heute aber noch mal probieren

ahhh ich konnte den fehler finden wen ich ein video über youtube schaue 4k @144hz  hängt er sich auf   ? bei 120hz  geht es


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Fehler bei 144Hz hatte ich beim Video gucken auch, das ist normal weil der Teiler der Frequenz nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. Dezember 2013)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Fehler bei 144Hz hatte ich beim Video gucken auch, das ist normal weil der Teiler der Frequenz nicht mehr passt.


 

danke für die infos


----------

